# YJ 3x3 speedcubes



## daniel0731ex (Apr 25, 2010)

*New YJ 3x3 Cubes*

So recently YJ came out with several new 3x3 cubes, and some people are unable to tell which is which. I was also confused, so I went to do some researching about them. 

anyway, here are the 3x3 cubes that YJ is currently producing:
(These names are trasnlated from Chinese, so it may sound a little bit silly)

*YJ Standard 3x3*
Basically The Type D we are familiar with. There used to be a wide chioce of colors, but it seems that YJ only sell the white ones in physical stores.
I'd rather call it Type D *without the "1"*; I think we should respect the company's naming for the other cubes, unless it's some un-understandable codes.

*YJ 3x3 Speed Edition VVGOO-1*
What we used to call "Type D-II". The Chinese name is " YJ Sealed Mechanism Gen. 1" 
This cube is a standard 3x3 with sealed pieces. It have even the unecssesary parts covered.
Personally I prefer to call it "*YJ Sealed First Model*" (or *D1S*, if you think it's too long) rather than D2, because YJ have made several other "sealed mechanism" cubes, and it would probably ecome messed up like the Type A naming if we use the old name.
(PS: The white one on popbuying is *not* the same cube as this one.)

*Alpha-YJ Sealed Mechanism Speedcube I*
Alpha once made an collab cube with YJ, called "國駿" In Chinese.
I haven't done much research on this cube, but the pieces is a little similar to the F2. 
This cube is sort of the improved verson of the D2S; this cube is regarded as the best YJ 3x3 cube currently, from the reviews i read.

*YJ 3x3 Speed Edition VVGOO-2*
I think many people have this cube mixed up with the D1S (previously D2) because of popbuying. This is nobody's fault, it's just that we did not know this cube exists. This is what the White one on popbuying is.
I'd like to call it "*YJ Sealed Second model*", or *D2S*

*YJ 3x3 Speed Edition VVGOO-3*
An unknown cube. On the official website it says that the size is 6.5cm x 6.5cm x 6.5cm. 
YJ's third "sealed" cube; I call it "*YJ Sealed Third model*" (*D3S*)

*YJ "Finhop" Champion 3x3*
This is a knock-off of the Alpha mini cubes, but they basically made it regular sized. r_517 posted a thread about this and two other cubes (Weirdest claim ever seen). 

*YJ Crazy OH Cube*
YJ's mini cube for OH. copied from the Alpha V.

*YJ "Finhop" Tiled speedcube I*
Alpha III-SV knockoff



Pictures:

*YJ VVGOO-1* (previously called "Type D II")


Spoiler












































*YJ VVGOO-2* (Stefan's pictures from speedcubes.net)


Spoiler



































*Alpha-YJ Sealed Mechanism Speedcube* (Pictures from here)


Spoiler



























*Compare with Alpha III-SV *(Left: Alpha-YJ...Right: AIII-SV):


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 25, 2010)

Whoa.
Interesting.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 25, 2010)

So are the "finhop", "crazy OH", and "tiled speedcube" KO's?

and the cubes belong in YJ, not Ghost hand on popbuying?


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 25, 2010)

yj crazy foot cube?


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 25, 2010)

Alpha-YJ Sealed Mechanism Speedcube is on my store, and thanks for the infromation daniel.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 25, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Alpha-YJ Sealed Mechanism Speedcube is on my store, and thanks for the infromation daniel.



can you post some pictures of the box? i don't think that's the cube.

*EDIT: no, it's not Alpha-YJ.*


----------



## MPCstore (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's a couple pics. It's good to check sizes also, some are standard 5.7cm size (sealed and/or removable caps), a mini 5cm version, and a larger 6.5cm version.

YJ 3x3 Speed VVGOO-1 (normal size, sealed, adjustment screw under each centercap)





YJ 3x3 Mini Speed (small 5cm size, removable caps, adjustment screw under each centercap)


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 27, 2010)

So what is the one hand playing cube white on popbuying?
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...ng_Magic_Cube_White_(Competion_Edition)-28869


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 27, 2010)

Focalprice has two of these cubes, and they are slightly less than Popbuying.
They also have a picture of the box. Here are the two links.

http://www.focalprice.com/YM114X/Standard_333_Magic_Cube_Puzzle.html

http://www.focalprice.com/YM115X/Standard_333_Magic_Cube_Puzzle.html


----------



## DaBear (Apr 27, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> Focalprice has two of these cubes, and they are slightly less than Popbuying.
> They also have a picture of the box. Here are the two links.
> 
> http://www.focalprice.com/YM114X/Standard_333_Magic_Cube_Puzzle.html
> ...



they're the last two on daniel's list


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 5, 2010)

Pictures updated.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 5, 2010)

Nice info Daniel
Keep up collecting usefull info!!


----------



## nickvu2 (May 6, 2010)

Haha...that box with the exploding cube is rad! Thanks for the great pics as well.


----------



## WeNG (May 7, 2010)

*YJ 3x3 Speed Edition VVGOO-1 (D1S)* is the best YJ Speed Edition.
It's became my primary cube now. IMO it's better than Sheng En F2 (for me..) because its balance on weight and the ability (cut corner, anti pop out)
I've tried both black n white based, but black is more solid than white one. But white more overturn (like type F1 probably). I prefer black than white based.

*YJ 3x3 Speed Edition VVGOO-2 (D2S)* really lightweight, but it just doesn't fit my fingertricks huuhh... May be if there is black based version. it will be much better (which i could find it anywhere..)

One question, is type D is Yong Jun original design or it's just another knock off (especially VVGOO family) because i can't find the 'original' one (if it exists..)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 6, 2010)

Did some minor edit in the original post.




WeNG said:


> Is type D is Yong Jun original design or it's just another knock off (especially VVGOO family) because i can't find the 'original' one (if it exists..)



hmm...i can't believe that new cubers these days only know things like Ghost hand or FII etc, and never heard of the Type D & other "old" DIYs before...

anyway, this is a type D

(this is actually also a type D, but Stefan made a mistake on the name)


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 6, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Did some minor edit in the original post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i was the other way around, when i went to buy my second cube (F-II) i was like "what's this". I searched for reviews and only found stuff that was like "it's great/good".


----------



## mbart9 (Aug 16, 2010)

Where would i get an alpha yj sealed mechanism speedcube 1? I really want one


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 16, 2010)

A toy store in DC had YJ 3x3s. Didn't buy it though. Just white, nothing but YJ 3x3s. No 4x4s, 5x5s, etc.


----------



## mbart9 (Aug 16, 2010)

like i said before, if anyone knows where to get an alpha-yj sealed mechanism speedcube 1, I would like to know where (preferably on the internet). Not any other yj cube, just that specific kind.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 16, 2010)

mbart9 said:


> like i said before, if anyone knows where to get an alpha-yj sealed mechanism speedcube 1, I would like to know where (preferably on the internet). Not any other yj cube, just that specific kind.



We heard the first time.


----------



## Owen (Aug 16, 2010)

The YJs are good cubes. I'm suprised not as many people use them.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 17, 2010)

Owen said:


> The YJs are good cubes. I'm suprised not as many people use them.



Same. I tried one. Smooth. Really good corner cutting ability. Extremely light. Pop resistant. I may get one.


----------



## MPCstore (Aug 18, 2010)

mbart9 said:


> Where would i get an alpha yj sealed mechanism speedcube 1? I really want one



We carry the YJ 3x3 Speed Edition VVGOO-1 and the One Hand (5cm) cubes now, and the YJ "Finhop" Champion 3x3 will be in stock approx August 24th. They are white.

See this post by daniel0731ex for more detailed description -
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20730

Cheers


----------



## GRAN!TE (Nov 13, 2010)

can somebody who owns VVGOO-1 tell me what its like compared to other speedcubes? Because that's the only speedcube I have right now and I want to know how it compares to others.


----------



## yockee (Mar 18, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> lol i was the other way around, when i went to buy my second cube (F-II) i was like "what's this". I searched for reviews and only found stuff that was like "it's great/good".


 
Hahaha, you should watch my video called "My version of everyone else's comparisons of F2 and A5", or something like that.


----------

